# Wok Support



## spiidey (Jun 29, 2012)

Perhaps a silly question but I have a Hoover gas hob currently, as pictured below:-






I would like to be able to use our wok (see pic below) on this, but at the moment the base of the wok keeps sliding about on the pan supports on the hob at the moment.







The base of the wok measures 14cm.

Is there a "wok support" I could get that would hold the wok in place and stop it sliding about?

If so, which support would be best?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2012)

Is the wok not stable on the burner on its own?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 29, 2012)

Welcome to DC!  There are rings specially made for woks on gas burners.  I don't have a gas stove, but would think the rings are readily available.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 29, 2012)

Howdy! Welcome to D.C.!
There are many different styles of wok rings here are a couple.


----------



## powerplantop (Jun 29, 2012)

I have one of these. 






If kind of locks on to the stove top and keeps the wok close to the flame. I like it a lot.


----------



## powerplantop (Jun 29, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Is the wok not stable on the burner on its own?



Most of mine have round bottoms so they are not stable.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 29, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> I have one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a beautiful tool.  Wherever did you find it? 

Oops!  Saw a similar rig online for $89.00.  This is to me, overpriced for a circle of cast iron.  I could just as easily take a cheap cast iron pan, drill it, grind it, and come up with as good a product for a quarter of that price.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## powerplantop (Jun 29, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> That's a beautiful tool.  Wherever did you find it?
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I think that I got it here.

Appliance Zone - Product: Stove/Oven/Range Cast Iron Wok Ring - 8284965


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 29, 2012)

Gee...where do you shop Chief?  LOL!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 29, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gee...where do you shop Chief?  LOL!!!



Not at thte place that sold a similar ring for $80+!  I just saw it on one of those side-windows that accompany a google search.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## silentmeow (Jun 30, 2012)

My woks have round bottoms so I've never used the wok stands.  Unless one's cooking with lots of enthusiasm it's kinda difficult to tip over a wok!  I also found that the stands are too high which decreases the amout of heat to the bottom of the wok. Mine set right on the tips of the flames and gets smokin' hot!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2012)

I use a flat bottom wok and it's stable on the burner grate.  I tend to shake it back and for while stirring to move the ingredients around and have no issues.

The OP has not responded so I guess we can chat among ourselves until he does.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 30, 2012)

I too have a large, flat-bottome carbon steel wok, and use it on my gas stove with no issues.  My only complaint is that it has wooden handles, which makes it unusable on a campfire.  How cool would it be to whip up a great stir-fry out in the woods?  Uncle Bob might roll his eyes at that picture.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 30, 2012)

I have two flat bottom woks. The flat part is barely large enough to provide stability on the burner, the sides are curved enough to allow traditional wok style cooking where you push food up the sides to slow cooking, push stuff in the middle to apply more heat. Doesn't need any stand.


----------



## silentmeow (Jun 30, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I too have a large, flat-bottome carbon steel wok, and use it on my gas stove with no issues. My only complaint is that it has wooden handles, which makes it unusable on a campfire. How cool would it be to whip up a great stir-fry out in the woods? Uncle Bob might roll his eyes at that picture.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 

Too bad we're not closer, I'd loan you mine.  My kids bought me a beautiful 20 inch carbon wok with metal handles.  I love the thing but it's a tad too big for my burners.  This is really funny as I bought the stove because of the big burner on the left, however, I still cannot get enough heat for a stir fry in the 20 incher.  I do use it for braising and thought i might try smoking in it.  Who knows.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds like you could go sledding in it...


----------



## roadfix (Jun 30, 2012)

Sometimes those wok rings don't seat too well over those spindly stovetop grates like what the OP has.
Perhaps a large square piece of expanded metal (diamond shaped BBQ smoker grates) placed over the cooktop grates will give the wok a more solid platform.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 30, 2012)

I always removed the grate to be able to use my wok. The base held it better that way.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2012)

leasingthisspace said:


> I always removed the grate to be able to use my wok. The base held it better that way.



+1


----------



## spiidey (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.

Where would I be able to pick up a (not extortionately expensive) gadget like the one in post 5?

Ideally shipping within the UK.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 1, 2012)

silentmeow said:


> Too bad we're not closer, I'd loan you mine. My kids bought me a beautiful 20 inch carbon wok with metal handles. I love the thing but it's a tad too big for my burners. This is really funny as I bought the stove because of the big burner on the left, however, I still cannot get enough heat for a stir fry in the 20 incher. I do use it for braising and thought i might try smoking in it. Who knows.


 
Tip:  If you ever decide to throw it onto a hot cooking fire, rub plain bar soap all over the outside.  Any soot or carbon that would stick to the metal, and require substantial scrubbing, will instead stick to the soap, and wash right off.  This trick works with any pan used on or in a camp fire.

If you want a fire hot enough to get your wok really cooking, get a turkey fryer.  Use the base of it under your wok.  Just make sure everything is stable.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 1, 2012)

spiidey said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> Where would I be able to pick up a (not extortionately expensive) gadget like the one in post 5?
> 
> Ideally shipping within the UK.



The site link Powerplantop gave has rings at a reasonable price.  I typed in "wok rings".   I couldn't tell if they ship to the UK, you could contact them.  Amazon UK might have them as well.


----------

